# Belly Boot brauchbar?



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin Kollegen, 

ich bin für den gelegentlichen Gebrauch auf dieses Belly gestoßen: http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Float-Star-Belly-Boat--10095.html . Was ist von den Eigenmarken der Domäne zu halten? 

Das Boot soll für kleine Waldseen sein, eventuell selten für Ostsee knapp außerhalb der Buhnen...weiter trau ich mich wohl eher nicht als Süßwassermatrose...

Reicht das oder is das Schrott?


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Hi,
versuch es doch mal in diesem Unterforum: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=25
Da findest Du die Experten.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Ach Mist. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht, ich schreib da immer nur über Mefo und Co.! Kann ein Mod das mal bitte verschieben?


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Etwas positives hat es: Rückenlehne & Sitz sind aufblasbar.
Erfahrungen hab ich keine damit und möchte es nicht schlecht reden.

Doch wenn´s um meine Sicherheit geht, würde ich auf bewährte Modelle zurück greifen. Denn "kaufst du billig, kaufst du zwei mal" funktioniert, wenn man richtig Pech hat, in diesem Fall nicht.

Was ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann sind:
Fishcat 4 Deluxe oder das High & Dry 2.
Beide sind super verarbeitet, kosten aber etwas mehr.
Letzteres gibts bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen aber für nen fairen Kurs.

Gruß Lepi#h


----------



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Schön wären natürlich richtige, eigene Erfahrungen. Es gibt ja auch preiswerte Jenzi Bellys und ähnliche. Und bei Eigenmarken seh ich immer die Möglichkeit, daß es sehr brauchbar und preiswert, weil ohne Marke is. Aber es gibt auch viel Schrott.


----------



## kräuterschnaps (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

guideline drifter ist auch ein weit verbreitetes modell. guck mal bei fishing-for-men.de - dort gibt es einen eigenen belly boat bereich mit allen infos die du brauchst. auch soll das blaue ray robinson belly aus ebay für 159€ ganz gut sein. ich werde nächstes jahr das guideline kaufen und mir schön mit echolot usw. aufpimpen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*



> Kann ein Mod das mal bitte verschieben?


Hatter...


----------



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

@ Thomas: Danke! 

Gibt es denn ein empfehlenswertes Belly unter 150 Euro. Ich will da nicht soviel Geld ausgeben. Werd das nicht allzu häufig nutzen. Sicher soll es natürlich sein. Aber ich werd damit weder kilometerweit rausfahren noch dreimal die Woche damit los. Ich würde lieber ein paar Euro am Belly sparen und das Geld für eine vernünftige Rettungsweste investieren. Das bringt für die Sicherheit wohl mehr, als ein Markenname, oder? Hätte ich vielleicht am Anfang erwähnen sollen, daß ne Weste dazu geplant ist.


----------



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Ach ja, ich nehm auch gern Tipps für preiswerte Rettungswesten fürs Belly entgegen. Da gibts ja riesige Preisunterschiede.


----------



## mathei (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

kauf das ding doch einfach. probier es aus und wenn es mist ist, dann zurück damit.bein paar argumente und die sache ist vom tisch.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

moin vermesser#h,
wenn du mit nem belly auf die ostsee willst, nehm ein gutes!
und das sind nur ein paar...
die billigen halten sicher ein paar einsätze, aber du vertraust dem ding dein leben an, immer bedenken-lieber 100taler mehr ausgeben.
hab auch eins von angeldomäne, aber das invader belly-gibt´s leider nicht mehr.

100m von der küste entfernt bei 3 grad wasser, schlauch-platzer und das war´s!

aber wenn du eins hast, sag bescheid-dann machen wir mal ne tour zusammen-würde mich freuen#h


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Hmm...ich weiß nicht recht. Gibts denn preiswerte Bellys, die was taugen? Gibt ja noch einige mehr im Preisbereich zwischen 80 und 150 Euro. Ich möchte keine 300 Euro für ein Belly ausgeben...dann bin ich im Preisbereich brauchbarer Schlauchis und das ist ja noch ne ganz andere Liga!!


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Was haltet Ihr von dem hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../ron-thompson-max-float-belly-boat/detail.jsf ? Ron Thompson gilt ja als ganz gut, was ich so ergooglet habe?


----------



## bobbykron (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

ich hab auch n günstiges, und das läuft.
ich weiß, dass chris n jenzi hat, das ist auch nicht sooo teuer. er hat aber n V-Typ glaube ich.
aber dieses finde ich ganz passabel
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Belly-...18?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3cc9979412

nur ist man nicht besonders flott unterweg damit (mein ist nämlich baugleich) und auch windanfällig.
aber relativ günstig


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*



trethupe schrieb:


> Moin, hab ein gebrauchtes Bellyboot in U-Form mit grossen Flossen,
> bin erst ein paar mal mit raus gefahren. Spiele mit dem Gedanken , es zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.
> 
> Gruss Ronny


 
[edit by Thoas9904]


----------



## dreampike (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Hallo, 

die entscheidenden Qualitätskriterien beim Bellyboot sind m.E wie sicher bei der Hülle die Nähte halten und wie dauerhaft der Press-Falz beim Schlauch ist. Wenn die Nähte reißen und der Schlauch rauskommt und platzt oder sich beim Press-Falz ein größerer Riss bildet, möchte ich nicht damit auf dem Wasser sein. 
Wenn Du was sicheres zu einem annehmbaren Preis suchst, würde ich Dir ein etwas altmodischeres BB-Modell vorschlagen. Ich fühle mich am sichersten in BBs von Creek-Company, mein U-Boat fahre ich seit 18 Jahren, kein Riß, kein Leck, top. Gibt's aber bei uns kaum noch, manchmal gibts welche bei US-Ebay, kommen mit Versand, Zoll und Steuer so auf 120€:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Float-Tube-Creek-Co-U-Boat-u-boat-Creek-Company-Original-U-boat-/140864198557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cc29179d


Baugleich wäre ein BB von JMC, das ist ein französischer Hersteller, der viele verschiedene BBs und übrigens auch viel Zubehör anbietet

http://www.pecheur.com/recherche.asp?s=Float%20tubes

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BELLY-BOOT-Jmc-EVASION-/270967816719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f16f0c20f

Mit dem ist man mit dem Hintern im Wasser, dadurch ist man aber weniger windanfällig und hat den Schwerpunkt weiter unten, was bei hohem Wellengang ein echter Vorteil ist. Und es wiegt fast nix.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Rosi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot brauchbar?*

Hm, und wenn das Ding umgetauscht werden muß? Ich bin da altmodisch und würde so etwas nur in Deutschland einkaufen. Nicht mal in Frankreich (Decathlon)
Ich möchte auch nicht mit dem Hintern im Wasser sitzen. 
Wann fährt man denn mit dem Belly? Nur wenn so gut wie keine Wellen sind und der Wind ganz sachte weht. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es auf der Ostsee einen Unterschied macht, ob der Schwerpunkt tiefer liegt, oder 15cm höher. Wenn der Wind auffrischt, dann treibst du in beiden Fällen ab.

Hi Vermesser, such dir doch ein gebrauchtes Belly. Viele Leute kaufen sich gleich was ordentliches, merken nach 3 Runden daß die Knie klappern oder der Rücken schmerzt oder daß ein Boot doch bequemer ist... Und verkaufen es wieder. Du hast doch Zeit, im Moment geht Brandung auch gut.


----------

